# Babbs June Meeting



## bconnery (21/6/11)

Brisbane Amateur Beer Brewers (BABBs) monthly meeting will be held Thursday June 23rd, 2011 at Lynndon Bowls Club, Galsworthy Street, Holland Park, Qld. 
Arrive 7:30pm for an 8:00pm start.

Visitors are always welcome. Bring along a few of your beers to share and compare. 

This month's minicomp is Dark Ales. 
At time of entry beer must be nominated into one of BABB's beer classes: 
5.1 (Mild), 5.2 (Southern English Brown Ale), 5.3 (Northern English Brown Ale), 5.4 (Irish Red Ale), 5.5 (Scottish Ale), 5.6 (Australian Dark Ale), 5.7 (Northern German Altbier), or 5.8 (Dsseldorf Altbier).


----------



## Chad (21/6/11)

Aww man, I can't remember the last meeting I was at, but it seems I am always interstate when it's on.
I will return... when I get the opportunity.


----------



## Howlingdog (21/6/11)

Chad said:


> Aww man, I can't remember the last meeting I was at, but it seems I am always interstate when it's on.
> I will return... when I get the opportunity.



Well you haven't been planning that too well have you?


----------



## winkle (23/6/11)

Sorry chaps, due to circumstances beyond my control I can't make it tonight (and I had a lift :angry: ).
I hand over the right to make inane statements like "Pretty dark for a lager" when judging Irish Reds, to Florian just for this month.
The battle of the milds should be a good one this me ting :icon_cheers: .


----------



## DKS (23/6/11)

winkle said:


> Sorry chaps, due to circumstances beyond my control I can't make it tonight (and I had a lift :angry: ).
> I hand over the right to make inane statements like "Pretty dark for a lager" when judging Irish Reds, to Florian just for this month.
> The battle of the milds should be a good one this me ting :icon_cheers: .



I feel your pain winkle. Cant make it either, bummer! 
It seems my sweet talkin gene has let me down again this month.
Who would think family would take precidence over a brew meet? sheesh!! uncomprehendable! or more so, ...FFS! {kicks cat. Goes to fridge }
Daz


----------



## bradsbrew (23/6/11)

DKS said:


> I feel your pain winkle. Cant make it either, bummer!
> It seems my sweet talkin gene has let me down again this month.
> Who would think family would take precidence over a brew meet? sheesh!! uncomprehendable! or more so, ...FFS!
> Daz



I can't make it again this month either. So I am drinking pints of my 2.9% mild in protest :angry: . After dinner its time to keg the 6.5% AIPA. Could get messy and end up kegging the 7% IPA.

Have fun fellas


----------



## NickB (23/6/11)

Shit, looks like a quiet one then.....!  Bummer guys, should be a good mini-comp tonight.

I'm lucky in that I just tell SWMBO "it's BABBs this Thursday, remember?", she shrugs, says OK, and off I go. She's a keeper 

Catch you all at the July Swap then, I suppose!

Cheers


----------



## DKS (23/6/11)

NickB said:


> Shit, looks like a quiet one then.....!  Bummer guys, should be a good mini-comp tonight.
> 
> I'm lucky in that I just tell SWMBO "it's BABBs this Thursday, remember?", she shrugs, says OK, and off I go. She's a keeper
> 
> ...




Keepers !!! Ive kept mine for 22 years. Probably because beer & Babbs comes 2nd. Oh well!I can still make beer without Babbs But a virile middle ager still needs... well, you know,.... a happy household.
Enjoy young fella.  
Daz


----------



## Florian (23/6/11)

winkle said:


> I hand over the right to make inane statements like "Pretty dark for a lager" when judging Irish Reds, to Florian just for this month.



Sorry, I won't be able to make it either. My wife is in Perth all week, so I can't leave my daughter at home alone while possibly risking to drink drive  
Plus, I've got playgroup at my place tomorrow morning, so I have to prepare for a house full of young mums. 

I hand over the privilege to Nick, but you have to report back at the swap how you went.


----------



## NickB (23/6/11)

Umm, ok. My efforts will likely be...ummm...ok, maybe. Oh well, will take up the reigns I suppose!


----------



## Parks (24/6/11)

Was a great meeting to attend last night. Some very tasty beer floating around.

I think it's time to dust off the old cheque book and join...


----------



## Paul H (24/6/11)

Who won?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Parks (24/6/11)

Dave (I believe...)


----------



## Bribie G (24/6/11)

Great meeting even though a lot of the usual suspects could't get there, including Ross with the flu. And as usual new guests rolling up " Been brewing for a few years now - just All Grain with my quintuple decoction full tower eight vessel steam powered brew plant.....". I don't know where these guys have been hiding but I sometimes think that BABBs and AHB are just the tip of some iceberg of underground brewing. :huh: 

Pocket beers won with a Northern English Brown. Stouts and porters next month, better get my marga out B)


----------



## bconnery (24/6/11)

Paul H said:


> Who won?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul



Not Liam...
Hard to win when you select an excellent beer as not for points


----------



## winkle (24/6/11)

bconnery said:


> Not Liam...
> Hard to win when you select an excellent beer as not for points



:lol: 
(ahem, sorry mate - what was it?)


----------



## bconnery (24/6/11)

Liam had an excellent example of an Aussie Dark. 
I think there was a 40 point Alt that had been selected as not for points too...


----------



## NickB (24/6/11)

42 I believe, but unfortunately we were lumped with the beer he decided to 'blend into the bottle'... Ahem. 22.5 should show you how good it was. To paraphrase Bonj - 'shall I enter the beer that is pretty much to style, or the one where I go bam bam bam bam from a few taps and see what happens'.....
 

Sorry Liam, the one we judged 'weren't good'...... 

Cheers


----------



## browndog (24/6/11)

It's all just a giggle in the end. My 1st place QABC aussie dark ended got smashed with about 20 pts. Its going up in a head to head with Liam's 42 pointer and a Tooheys Old in a 3 way blind tasting this week end to put things in perspective for both Liam and me.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## lczaban (24/6/11)

I'm guessing that's blind as in after the two of you have consumed a keg each before turning your attention to these beers...

:icon_cheers: 



browndog said:


> It's all just a giggle in the end. My 1st place QABC aussie dark ended got smashed with about 20 pts. Its going up in a head to head with Liam's 42 pointer and a Tooheys Old in a 3 way blind tasting this week end to put things in perspective for both Liam and me.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog


----------



## NickB (24/6/11)

+1, as have most of the judges.... h34r:


----------



## Ross (24/6/11)

Looks like I missed a great night.

Our house Porter poured from the tap scored a 42 as well, so pretty pleased with that. Shame i can't enter them for points  

cheers Ross


----------



## winkle (24/6/11)

Ross said:


> Looks like I missed a great night.
> 
> Our house Porter poured from the tap scored a 42 as well, so pretty pleased with that. Shame i can't enter them for points
> 
> cheers Ross



Bloody kit beers. Grumble, grumble, grumble.
h34r:

Edit: 

Edit edit: That beer almost had me brewing a FWK , tasty stuff (wish it had've been on at the Cow while I was there)


----------



## stl (25/6/11)

bconnery said:


> I think there was a 40 point Alt that had been selected as not for points too...



Ah, that was mine. Oh well. The good news is that it hasn't had any cold conditioning yet, should be better in a month or so... if SWMBO hasn't consumed it all.


----------



## winkle (25/6/11)

stl said:


> Ah, that was mine. Oh well. The good news is that it hasn't had any cold conditioning yet, should be better in a month or so... if SWMBO hasn't consumed it all.



Great stuff, well done Steven, I love a good Alt. (And its in close proximity  )


----------



## Florian (25/6/11)

stl said:


> Ah, that was mine. Oh well. The good news is that it hasn't had any cold conditioning yet, should be better in a month or so... if SWMBO hasn't consumed it all.



Is this gonna be your swap beer then? Looking forward to it if that's the case.


----------



## Bribie G (25/6/11)

Browndog shook my mild before pouring and it got 23 points.  
I'll have to stop entering my beers in 1.25L goonies as it gives them away every time.


----------



## stl (27/6/11)

winkle said:


> Great stuff, well done Steven, I love a good Alt. (And its in close proximity  )



Perhaps we should have an advance screening...



Florian said:


> Is this gonna be your swap beer then? Looking forward to it if that's the case.



Yep, looks like it. It's a bit different from the other Alts I've done, will be good to get some more feedback..


----------



## winkle (27/6/11)

stl said:


> *Perhaps we should have an advance screening...
> *
> 
> 
> Yep, looks like it. It's a bit different from the other Alts I've done, will be good to get some more feedback..



Sounds good to me mate :icon_cheers: .


----------



## browndog (1/7/11)

BABBs Dark Ale Competition from 22 entries.

1st Dave Clarke 41pts Northern English Brown Ale

2nd Kris Domagala 35pts Australian Dark Ale

3rd Ralph Devoil 31pts Southern English Brown Ale

Some notable second bottles go to;

Liam Ahearn, Aussie Dark 42pts
Ross Kenrick, Robust Porter 42pts
Stephen Lawance, Dusseldorf Alt 40pts
Michael McShannag, Irish Red 37pts 

cheers

Browndog


----------

